# Lockfutter selber machen



## Maurice.H (16. Juli 2017)

.....


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Hallo Maurice,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Selbstverständlich kannst du verschiedene Aromen mischen. 

Aber erzähl doch mal was genau du vorhast? 
Dann haben wir hier sicher noch ein paar gute Tipps für dich auf Lager. 

Wozu soll das Futter dienen? 
Auf welche Fische möchtest du angeln? 
Mit welcher Methode möchtest du angeln? 
An welchem Gewässer möchtest du angeln?


----------



## Maurice.H (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

.....


----------



## Maurice.H (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Ich möchte damit mit Posenangeln auf Friedfische (Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse e.t.c hauptsächlich) fischen.
Ich fische damit in eher hauptsächlichen stillen Gewässern.


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Am besten gehts du mit den Fischen direkt in den Supermarkt so das sie dir auf Ansage Bescheid geben was sie am liebsten mögen....#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Auf Puddingpulver würde ich eher nicht setzen. Der Anteil an Klebereiweißen ist sehr hoch, sprich sehr hoher Stärkeanteil und Bindevermögen.
Wenn dann nur kaltlösliches Puddingpulver und dieses direkt vermischen mit dem Semmelmehl, ansonsten gibt es schnell Klumpenbildung.
Soßenpulver hat weniger Bindung, verklebt nicht so schnell, würde sich eher anbieten.
Wenn man nur auf das Aroma aus ist und die Farbe eher zweitrangig, geht auch Vanillezucker/Vanille-Butteraroma sehr gut.
Man hat damit auch weniger das Problem, daß das Futter zementig wird wie zb mit Puddingpulver.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Ok. Danke Bummelrudi. Du hast wenigstens eine Hilfreiche Antwort gesendet.
Ich wollte das Puddingpulver nur mit einfachen, wegen den Aromen. Weil z.B Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen mögen es ja eher Süß.


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

.....


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Hi Maurice.
Ich würde zu deiner Mischung noch Maismehl geben.
Mir wäre bei deiner Mischung die Bindung zu Stark fürs Stillwasser.
Grad für Weisfische. 
Kokosflocken bisl fürs grobe Aroma.
Aromen.zb: Vanillearoma, Bittermandel (Backzubehör)
Oder diverse Aromen aus dem Angelgeschäft. 
Erdbeere nehme ich zb. für Karpfen gerne.
Gemahlene Forelli zb. Für fischiges Aroma.
Sojasauce, Curry.
um mal nur ein paar einfache Zutaten zu nennen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



Maurice.H schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn anstatt Schokol. Puddingpulver und Vanillepuddingpulver nehmen? Mir gehts dabei hauptsächlich um das Aroma.


Vanille und schoko gibt es ja auch als soßenpulver. Idealerweise zum kalt anrühren, so lässt sich das Bindeverhalten, wenn du dein Futter mit Wasser anrührst, ganz gut steuern & kontrollieren. Ich würde es aber sparsam verwenden und lieber mit Aromaten etwas nachhelfen.
Zuviel vom Pulver (das gilt auch für Semmelmehl) und du hast super Zement.
Was du auch zugeben kannst ist Dosenmais.
Die süße Flüssigkeit als Teilwasserersatz, den Mais selber etwas zerquetschen und unters fertige Futter mischen.
Angelst du in stehenden Gewässern darf die Futterbindung nicht zu fest sein, sonst liegt dein Futter später wie Steine auf dem Grund und platzt nicht auf.
Daher am Anfang lieber etwaa weniger Bindemittel (Semmelmehl, Gries, Puddingpulver) und vorsichtig nachdosieren.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrgrinton (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Moin Maurice, früher haben wir Zimt genommen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Hi Maurice,


> Was kann ich denn anstatt Schokol. Puddingpulver und Vanillepuddingpulver nehmen? Mir gehts dabei hauptsächlich um das Aroma.



Du kannst im Supermarkt verschiedene Backaromen in kleinen Glasampullen kaufen (Vanille etc.) oder du kaufst Vanillzucker, den gibts in kleinen Päckchen.. Was auch fast immer gut geht ist Anis. 

Wichtiger als das Aroma ist aber auch meiner Meinung nach die richtige Bindung, das Futter darf nicht zu stark binden. 

Mein Tipp: Besorge dir im Supermarkt Polenta (das ist Maisgries). Das Zeug hat eine schöne gelbe Farbe, die Fische mögen es und es bindet recht wenig - d.h. damit kann man sein Futter entsprechend strecken bis einem die Konsistenz passt. 

Ich mache oft ein ganz simples Futter aus Paniermehl, Dosenmais und Polenta.


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

.....


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Wenn du diese Mischung im richtigen Verhältnis anfeuchtest, dann geht sie auch als Mörtel durch. 

Pass bloss auf, dass es nicht zu feucht wird, sonst wird es sehr, sehr bindig. Also lieber etwas zu trocken, oder gleich übernass anmischen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



> Ich habe nun folgendes -->
> *- 40% (1kg) Paniermehl*
> *- 50% (1,25kg) Brotmehl*
> - 2% (50g) Leinsamen (eher nach Augenmaß)
> ...



Hi Maurice,
Paniermehl, Brotmehl und Biskuitmehl sind alles 3 Zutaten die "gut binden" - da kommt dann eher ein Teig raus, den du als Hakenköder nehmen kannst. 

Zum Anfüttern sollte das Futter eher lockerer sein d.h. du brauchst irgendeine Bestandteil, der nicht so stark bindet. Recht gut geeignet wäre, wie schon geschrieben z.B. Polenta (Maisgries).


----------



## rippi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Ist mit Brotmehl, das handelsübliche Mehl gemeint? Das lass besser raus, außer du willst eine Teigartige Konsistenz erreichen. Schokoladengeschmack bekommt man mit Backkakao gut hin. Ansonsten ist im Sommer häufig Instant-Kaltschale (mit Erdbeer- und Ananas-Geschmack) zu kaufen. Duftet sehr nett in geringen Dosierungen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



Maurice.H schrieb:


> Okay. Danke euch für die größtenteils Hilfreichen Antworten.
> Ich habe mich nun etwas umentschieden.
> Ich habe nun folgendes -->
> - 40% (1kg) Paniermehl
> ...



100g Zimt auf diese Menge sind extrem viel, Zimt ist ein sehr stark aromatisches, und bei zuviel auch scharfes Gewürz.
Ich würde da nicht mehr wie nen gestr. Teelöffel auf diese Menge geben, dafür eher den Anteil von Vanille erhöhen.
Den Mehlanteil würde ich ebenso etwas verringern und durch zerstoßenen Zwieback zb ersetzen. Auch gekochter Langkornreis geht dafür, da haben die Fische gleich was zum Picken und werden nicht argwöhnig bei Madenködern.


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Okay. Mit Brotmehl meine ich das, was man auch im Internet findet, wenn man es eingibt. 
Und die Aromen wollte ich alle als pulverige Form haben, damit ich nicht schon zuhause, wenn ich das Futter herstelle klümpchen habe.

Zu dem Binden --> 
Dann lasse ich das Buskuitmehl weg. Ich mahle dann noch zwieback mit rein.

Zu den Aromen --> 
Welche Aromen würdet ihr denn, damit es süß ist für Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brasse e.t.c? Am besten was ich so im Supermarkt bekomme. Und wie viel davon?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Mit Vanillearoma aus dem Supermarkt bist du gut dabei.
Mehr brauchste eigentlich auch nicht als Aroma, bissl Süßungsmittel (Saft vonner Maisdose, Honig, Ahornsirup, Zuckerwasser etc.) und fertig.

In der kalten Jahreszeit funktionieren auch gern mal herbere Aromen wie Anis, Zimt, Knoblauch etc.
Im Sommer wo die Fische deutlich aktiver sind und auch mehr fressen (wollen), ist das nicht zwingend notwendig.

Wenn du ne besondere Farbgebung noch wünschst, die Küche bietet dazu sehr viel und alles ist weder aufwendig noch teurer Hokus-Pokus.

Sehr weich gekochte Kartoffeln unterarbeiten gibt auch Bindung und spart einiges an Mehl.
Ne weich gekochte Rote Bete oder Süßkartoffel mit den Kartoffeln püriert, oder auch Mais/grüne Erbsen...da haste schonmal 4 verschiedene Farben.


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Okay.
Daaann -->
- ca. 40% (1kg) Paniermehl
- ca. 50% (1,25kg) Brotmehl
- ca. 2% (50g) Leinsamen (eher nach Augenmaß)
- ca. 4% (100g) Vanille Aroma
- 2% (50g) Zucker
- Zwieback (zermalen)
- e.v.t noch irgend ein Aroma. Mal schauen, was sich finden lässt.

?



Und zu dem mit den Kartoffeln und der roten beete --> Ist eine SUper Idee, aber ich möchte mir Futter in Pulverform auf Vorrat zuhause mischen, sodass ich es am Wasser nurnoch in die richtige Konsostenz anfeuchten muss. (Vergleichbar mit dem Lockfutter, was man im Angelladen bekommt)


----------



## Bobster (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Kannst ja auch mal hier lesen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4658976#post4658976


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal hier lesen...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4658976#post4658976



Ich habe bereits selbst gesucht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Da waren ja richtig gute Tipps dabei.
Mein Tipp: Konzentriere Dich auf die Bindung (siehe Vorposter) und versuche nicht, den perfekten Lockstoff zu finden|rolleyes.


----------



## Maurice.H (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Alles Klar.
Dann mache ich es folgend -->
			 				 				 			 		- ca. 40% (1kg) Paniermehl
- ca. 50% (1,25kg) Brotmehl oder besser Maismehl?
- ca. 2% (50g) Leinsamen (eher nach Augenmaß)
- Vanille Aroma (Ich denke ich nehme da Soßenpulver und dann nach Augenmaß und soviel bis es einigermaßen doll riecht und e.v.t schmeckt.
- 2% (50g) Zucker
- geht anstatt den Zwieback (zermalen) auch Maismehl falls es als Brotmehlersatz nicht geht?
- e.v.t noch irgend ein Aroma. Mal schauen, was sich finden lässt.


----------



## StrikerMS (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Moin
Für die Wolkenbildung kannst du noch dein Rezept um Kaffeeweisser ergänzen. Wie exakt die Dosierung ausfällt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich verwende es jedenfalls _nicht_ sparsam  (1 Dose auf 5kg TS) und geschadet hat es allen Anschein nach auch nicht. 
Ich zerkleinere mir auch gerne Fisch(Mehl)Pellets für das fischige Aroma. :m
Halte uns mal auf dem laufenden wie fängig dein Rezept ist


----------



## Maurice.H (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Werde ich auf alle FÄlle machen. Aber zuerst brauche ich eine Antwort auf das hier -->
- ca. 40% (1kg) Paniermehl
- ca. 50% (1,25kg) Brotmehl oder besser Maismehl?
- ca. 2% (50g) Leinsamen (eher nach Augenmaß)
- Vanille Aroma (Ich denke ich nehme da Soßenpulver und dann nach  Augenmaß und soviel bis es einigermaßen doll riecht und e.v.t schmeckt.
- 2% (50g) Zucker
- geht anstatt den Zwieback (zermalen) auch Maismehl falls es als Brotmehlersatz nicht geht?
- e.v.t noch irgend ein Aroma. Mal schauen, was sich finden lässt.


----------



## Maurice.H (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

|uhoh:#c|kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Na nun möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben :q
 aber bitte nicht ins Futter #d
 Da du ja nicht vorhast eine Meisterschaft zu gewinnen hast du ja auch keine Konkurrenz - ergo - die Fische haben keine
 Auswahl und müssen fressen was auf den " Tisch " kommt.
 Also nehme was grad da ist und möglichst nix kostet #6
 Ob nun Brotreste ,Gekochte Kartoffeln vom Mittagessen
 u.s.w. kannst ruhig Puddingpulver dazu geben oder sonst was duftendes . Matsche alles schön durcheinander und wenn es dann eben Kleister ist mische soviel weißes Sand dazu das es sich ganz schnell im Wasser auflöst  b.z. W. beim einwerfen zerfällt.
 Petri Heil


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Ich nehme fast nur altes Brot und Brötchen dann ein paar Tüten vanille Zucker dazu und fertig.
Brot und Brötchen Hacke ich grob mit einem Messer und dann wird es im Mixer mit der ICE crush Funktion zerkleinert.
Ich habe meistens 4-5 kg Futter vorrätig und kaufe kein Gramm Futter mehr.


----------



## Maurice.H (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Kann ich anstatt zwieback auch maismehl nehmen? Vom Verdicken her?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Kannst du, nur ein wenig mehr drauf achten etwas vorsichtiger Wasser zuzugeben, da Mais eine höhere Bindung bewirkt, vor allem langfristig gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rule270 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*

Hallo
Vielleicht hier ein Paar Tips für ein gutes Futter. Wir haben früher immer mit "Vogelei gegen Öttger" gefischt das heißt Grundmischung  1/3 Paniermehl, 1/3 Zwiebackmehl, 1/3 Bisquitmehl, plus auf 6 Kg Grundmischung, 2 Beutel Puddingpulver Typ Vanille, 10 Päckchen Vanillzucker. 100 gr. Salz, sowie 500 gr Zucker mit 4 Fl. Dr. Öttger Buttervanille gemischt. Den Zucker in ein Gurkenglas zum zuschrauben mit dem Backöl 4 Fläschchen,Typ Buttervanille gut vermischen und eine Woche stehen lassen.  Dann hast Du ein Spitzenfutter was immer geht. Du kannst auch zwei Päckchen Weihnachtsgewürz Typ Neunerlei hinzufügen. Besser geht es wohl nicht zum Angeln. Nimm aber nicht das Paniermehl von Aldi oder dergleichen sondern Paniermehl aus Brötchen.
Dazu geht geschroteter Hanf oder Leinsamen ca 5%.
Wenn Du den Hanf in der Pfanne Goldbraun röstest und dann in der Moulinette zerkleinerst, bekommst du ein gutes geröstetes Nussaroma hin geht auch gut.
Viel Petry heil.
Rudi


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



Maurice.H schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn anstatt Schokol. Puddingpulver und Vanillepuddingpulver nehmen? Mir gehts dabei hauptsächlich um das Aroma.




kommt darauf an was für fische du angeln willst.aroma kannst du massig im supermarkt kaufen. in der backabteilung vanille rum, bittermandel, anis,zimt,kardamom ,lebkuchengewürz. in der konfitürenabteilung  melasse aka zuckerrübenkraut, kakao, fruchtsirup ,brausepulver  , aromatisierten früchte tee usw, käse geht, fischkonserven z.b. sardinen oder dorschleber in der dose. geht auch. ich nehme in letzter zeit gerne  billig no name  katzentrockenfutter mit fischaroma  , das ich zuhause schon mit etwas heißem wasser  vorquellen lasse. abgebunden wird das stinkezeugs am wasser mit paniermehl. will ich nur dicke wolken, kommt an statt paniermehl ,zwiebackbruch oder maisgrieß dazu und dann alles durchs sieb reiben.


----------



## Bobster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter selber machen*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> kommt darauf an was für fische du angeln willst.aroma kannst du massig im supermarkt kaufen. in der backabteilung vanille rum, bittermandel, anis,zimt,kardamom ,lebkuchengewürz. in der konfitürenabteilung melasse aka zuckerrübenkraut, kakao, fruchtsirup ,brausepulver , aromatisierten früchte tee usw, käse geht, fischkonserven z.b. sardinen oder dorschleber in der dose. geht auch. ich nehme in letzter zeit gerne billig no name katzentrockenfutter mit fischaroma , das ich zuhause schon mit etwas heißem wasser vorquellen lasse. abgebunden wird das stinkezeugs am wasser mit paniermehl. will ich nur dicke wolken, kommt an statt paniermehl ,zwiebackbruch oder maisgrieß dazu und dann alles durchs sieb reiben.


 
*Da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen* 

 'freue mich schon auf die Zeit als "Ansitzangler", wenn man mal nicht mehr so vital durch die Gegend rennen und pausenlos die Spinne schwingen kann :m


----------

